# 20611 vs 20610 when US image not available



## BeckyGK (Mar 26, 2015)

When coding a Joint injection 20611 and the ultrasound image is not available.    The note does mention it was done under ultrasound.  Would it be appropriate to code 20610 since that code is without ultrasound?


----------

